# first bites



## andya (Jun 22, 2010)

anyone try first bites for Angel fry? I've had good luck with using it for Kribs.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My angel fry will only take live baby brine shrimp for the first couple of weeks. Then they will start to take other foods.


----------

